# Upgrade In December



## ShadowAzures (Jul 1, 2012)

Well as title says I have an upgrade due in December, And I love the Rom support with the Droid X, and with all the new phones coming out, or is plan on coming out...should I go for the Galaxy S3? I like the feel of a motorola phone and especially the UI of the Droid X.

With the new devices such as Razr M and Razr I should I go that route? Or stick with the very Popular phone the S3. I see the rom support there and oh boy there are lots of mods and roms. But I would like others opinions or possibly facts.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I may be slightly biased, but having messed with a couple older Samsung devices, I don't like them much. TouchWiz is ugly to me, and rooting and ROMing them are easy enough, but I only got as far as rooting one of my friends phones. He hasn't put a recovery or flashed a ROM yet as it is.

Since I'm a huge Motorola fan and their phones have held up for my needs, I have no reason to switch. I'm not a big crack flasher, so the locked bootloader isn't a concern for me. If you do like to flash a ton of ROMs, then yeah, the Galaxy S3 could be an option for you, or you can hold out a bit maybe for the Nexus 4 and you can flash that thing to your hearts content.

Myself, I stuck with Motorola and I'm waiting to see how Android phones are moving. They currently seem to be moving in a direction I don't prefer, so I'm probably staying on the Bionic I got for now. Embedded batteries and no SD card support are not what I want. I'm hoping Google and OEMs realize that embedded batteries are really not the way to go since I have had a few go very bad over the years. SD card is hit or miss, but I can suffice if I can get 16 GB of storage or 32 GB. But I would rather have an SD card so I can put data on the phone and put misc stuff, nandroids, ROMs, etc.. on the SD card to better manage memory.


----------



## ShadowAzures (Jul 1, 2012)

TwinShadow said:


> I may be slightly biased, but having messed with a couple older Samsung devices, I don't like them much. TouchWiz is ugly to me, and rooting and ROMing them are easy enough, but I only got as far as rooting one of my friends phones. He hasn't put a recovery or flashed a ROM yet as it is.
> 
> Since I'm a huge Motorola fan and their phones have held up for my needs, I have no reason to switch. I'm not a big crack flasher, so the locked bootloader isn't a concern for me. If you do like to flash a ton of ROMs, then yeah, the Galaxy S3 could be an option for you, or you can hold out a bit maybe for the Nexus 4 and you can flash that thing to your hearts content.
> 
> Myself, I stuck with Motorola and I'm waiting to see how Android phones are moving. They currently seem to be moving in a direction I don't prefer, so I'm probably staying on the Bionic I got for now. Embedded batteries and no SD card support are not what I want. I'm hoping Google and OEMs realize that embedded batteries are really not the way to go since I have had a few go very bad over the years. SD card is hit or miss, but I can suffice if I can get 16 GB of storage or 32 GB. But I would rather have an SD card so I can put data on the phone and put misc stuff, nandroids, ROMs, etc.. on the SD card to better manage memory.


Yeah I have the Samsung Tablet 10.1(Verizon Xmas Contest) and even then im not to fond of it mainly because of the UI. Only reason why I haven't traded it in is because it plays 3D games better. Since i first touched the Droid X, Ive rooted,flashed and rom all of my other friends phones and even then not one had touch me like the Droid X. Maybe because those phones weren't mines but I know I defiantly just like the feel of it in my hands unlike all the other phones. I am leaning towards the newer Motorola phone, Razr Maxx HD because of the 32G internal and support of another 32 SD but since its internal memory is a no no just like you said. I would just wait to see whats next even though I know whats coming next. So its like bleh in a way.


----------

